# Help me identify team jersey



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

About a week ago I ran across an article that showed a team's jersey. I don't think it was a team in the TDF, but a different tour.

The back of the jersey has a graphic of a colorful ring that kinda splashes out. The arm and short grippers had veritical rainbow colored stripes going down them. That's all I can remember, but I cant find it again.

Anyone have any ideas?

It looks kinda like this.. my attempt at drawing it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Katusha Team | Russian global cycling project










?

Paul Smith has vertical rainbow stripes I think.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Katusha Team | Russian global cycling project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not this one. Thanks. I think the jersey base color was black and the gripper stripes ran parallel to the length of the arm instead of the circumference of the bicep / thigh. I want to say it was a team in South Africa or something, I'm probably way off.


----------



## DirtRoadRider (May 22, 2007)

Rainbow stripes indicate world champion.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

You may be able to find it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_2015_UCI_Professional_Continental_and_Continental_teams#UCI_Professional_Continental_Teams


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Cavalo, brought to you by Nashbar?


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I added an attempt to draw what the jersey looks like. The title of the article was something like.. 'new team jersey for tour of something (not TDF)' I think...


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Pink Floyd Endless River? The prism rainbow is a favorite visual of there's, as well.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

coresare try doing a google search of your image that you posted here and see if anything rings a bell. I did, and a few of the results are similar to what you drew. There's a web studio and a church that are close to what you drew, among others.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

LuckyB said:


> coresare try doing a google search of your image that you posted here and see if anything rings a bell. I did, and a few of the results are similar to what you drew. There's a web studio and a church that are close to what you drew, among others.


How do I Google an image? Did you just use some key words?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like you may be describing the kit from the Maratona Dles Dolomites:

Negozio Maratona dles Dolomites    - All4Cycling | Negozio online di abbigliamento per ciclismo, maglie, scarpe, caschi e accessori bicicletta


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Fignon's Barber said:


> looks like you may be describing the kit from the Maratona Dles Dolomites:
> 
> Negozio Maratona dles Dolomites*** - All4Cycling | Negozio online di abbigliamento per ciclismo, maglie, scarpe, caschi e accessori bicicletta


Wow thanks so much. I think that's it. I really thought the stripes on the arm grippers went the other way and the middle of the back design was empty. The title of the article said something about new team or something.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Fignon's Barber said:


> looks like you may be describing the kit from the Maratona Dles Dolomites:


Chapeau! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Put your cursor on the image and right click. One of the options on the expanded menu will be search google for this image.


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

DirtRoadRider said:


> Rainbow stripes indicate world champion.


It all depends , vertically means world cup leader . Horizontally means world champion . 
`


----------

